# Spring 2011 Whitetail deer fawns



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Is it at all possible that these fawns would come into heat at this point in their life span? Reason I ask is that I was reading an article today from a very well known newspaper here in the midwest. The article was speaking of the fact that since there has been such a low total of snow this 2011-2012 winter season, it allows the deer to eat better foliage thus less need to use there fat reserves. thus bring on the cycle... Is there any logic behind these statements?


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I find it strange that no one can answer this question. Did not think it was that odd of a question since it was in last weeks mn outdoor news paper. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes I believe it can happen. I have seen very small does the following spring with a single fawn. It makes sense that an early birthed fawn from a healthy doe can cycle by late fall, especially in weather like this year.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

bluegoose18 said:


> I find it strange that no one can answer this question. Did not think it was that odd of a question since it was in last weeks mn outdoor news paper. :eyeroll:


Why ask a question you already found the answer to by reading that article? oke:


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

a newspaper can say any thing it wants to say. Does not always mean that they know what they are talking about. ANd no I really did not belive the answer that they gave. I wanted to hear first hand from some livestock farmers and maybe some mammel biologist type people.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

bluegoose18 said:


> a newspaper can say any thing it wants to say. Does not always mean that they know what they are talking about. ANd no I really did not belive the answer that they gave. I wanted to hear first hand from some livestock farmers and maybe some mammel biologist type people.


Ok just wondering. Who did the newspaper quote for the information?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Early fawns sometimes breed during the second cycle of the rut. Or some call it late cycle. I would expect increased nutrition would perhaps influence those fawns further. I don't think many fawns breed in November, but a few breed in December. At least that is what I have gleaned over the years reading some of the white tail biology.

Geist, Dr. Valerius, "Deer of the World: Their Evolution, Behavior, and Ecology", Stackpole Books, 1998

Careful though some on here will call this guy an animal rights activist even though he is a hunter and a biologist. He is also quoted by Texas deer hunting: http://www.1atexasdeerhunting.com/deerbiology.html

I'm trying to remember the name of the guys I read all the time in outdoor life. There were two brothers that were famous wildlife biologists who wrote for outdoor life. Hmmm if I can remember I'll post them up for you.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

> Re: Spring 2011 Whitetail deer fawns
> 
> by Nick Roehl » Mon Jan 09, 2012 1:19 pm
> 
> Ok just wondering. Who did the newspaper quote for the information?


MN/DNR 
Outdoor insights was the column


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

bluegoose18 said:


> > Re: Spring 2011 Whitetail deer fawns
> >
> > by Nick Roehl » Mon Jan 09, 2012 1:19 pm
> >
> ...


Well if it came from the MN/DNR I would question it too! :rollin:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The same thing can happen in cattle. Not that uncommon.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Plainsman have you remembered those two brothers names yet? would like to read some of the articles that they have written. thanks


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

There is some possibillity of early fawns breeding in December or possibly later. I'm not sure it's ever been determined how many heat cycles a deer may go through and there are always exceptions. As I understand it this is a more common occurance down south. Keep in mind that a deer bred now may not have that fawn till late july or early august and not giving it a lot of growing time before winter sets in.


----------

